# Trijicon - Bible Verses



## GSXRanger (Jan 20, 2010)

First of all, if this is already a topic, let me know. I searched, and could not find it. 

Trijicon, the maker of our beloved ACOG... has apparently been putting Bible Verses in their serial numbers for over 20 years or so. ABC broke the news, and now the spin is... the US is sending bad vibes ... "Jesus Guns"? 

Thoughts???

I personally don't care. Now that the media is on this, I think ACOG's will go up in value, due to collectors. I mean, how COOL would it be to get issued an ACOG with Psalms 23 coded in the serial number?

Yeah, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I shall fear no evil... for I am the BADDEST MO FO in the Valley! And I have 4x32 sweetness of Trijicon ACOG to help a Jihadist meet Allah!

http://michiganmessenger.com/33560/pentagon-to-talk-to-michigan-company-about-bible-verse-scopes


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah, i said it elsewhere but I recognised it back in 98 with my first acog... no biggie to me, worst thing that will happen is that trijicon has to fill in that portion of their castings and some privates have to break out a dremel on issued ones.


----------



## GSXRanger (Jan 20, 2010)

That would be a very sad day indeed. I for one, don't care... Trijicon is a private company, and to my knowledge, they still print "In God We Trust" on our paper money... Jihadists everywhere still love our Dollar!!!

Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you." 

(yes, I know it's not a real verse... but, wouldn't that be cool?)


----------



## car (Jan 20, 2010)

This is such a silly thing. The media was even asking if this might be a Constitutional issue (separation of church and state).....:doh:



Please! You're making my ass hurt! Whoops, I'm sure there's something in Leviticus that says _*that's*_ wrong.......  But I can't ask or tell...........


----------



## peefyloo (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't the see the big deal surrounding this. *bang* "The power of Christ compels you!" *bang*


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a bad news week for the lamestream media.  It's just a story, nothing more.

How petty.


----------



## GSXRanger (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree gents... I have carried an ACOG numerous times, and never even noticed it. I really could care less... I just hope the company sticks to it's "guns" and tells the world to GFYS!!! In Jesus's name, of course. :)


----------



## varsity (Jan 20, 2010)

This is a company of the United States.  They can put damn near whatever they want on their product.  I think people need to remember what we hold dear here.  Welcome to capitalism...   If there were verses from the Koran on there it would be culturally sensitive, but since it's the bible, well.....that's bad.  I call bullshit.


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2010)

Money, oaths of office, and probably other things I can't think of.....and people are getting wrapped up over THIS?


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wish I could look on my old ACOG from 2006 .


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2010)

The article I read today said that the ACOGs with the "biblical references" on them (which, the way they were written would probably appear to most people like a model number, not a reference to scripture) violate the proscription against proselytizing in Muslim countries... um... unless you're letting them hold your weapon and you point it out to them, AND they can read English and know the Bible, I'm pretty sure it's not proselytizing.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL this makes me want to buy a new ACOG! Good for Trijicon and fuck the media!


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm Going to check the ones in our armory tomorrow.  Doesnt phase me considering I have a patch that says "in hoc signo vinces" on my armor.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2010)

"in this sign I conquer?"  Crusader reference?


----------



## Centermass (Jan 21, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> "in this sign I conquer?"  Crusader reference?



Actually, 

It means "I eat beans and I have gas"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 21, 2010)

Marauder06 said:


> "in this sign I conquer?"  Crusader reference?


 
Roger


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ezekiel 25:17


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 21, 2010)

The Triji Reflex sights also have the inscriptions on them, I believe.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2010)

I need to buy one.


----------



## Poccington (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in the middle of designing a half sleeve tatoo with a biblical reference in it. I may have to pick myself up an ACOG now...

A Christian has to accessorize ya know?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Poccington said:


> I'm in the middle of designing a half sleeve tatoo with a biblical reference in it. I may have to pick myself up an ACOG now...
> 
> A Christian has to accessorize ya know?


 
LOL...Jesus with a fifty?


----------



## Poccington (Jan 21, 2010)

Irish said:


> LOL...Jesus with a fifty?


 
Pffffft.... Jesus uses an 84.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Poccington said:


> Pffffft.... Jesus uses an 84.




Is that with the big hairy Viking on yer back?


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2010)

Irish said:


> Is that with the big hairy Viking on yer back?



Uh, this isn't that kind of website guys.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Uh, this isn't that kind of website guys.


 

ROTFFLMAO!!  The VIKING (uh uh!!!) are a premier Infantry Unit renowned for their Fighting prowess both on and off the battle field!


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL. You forgot my left leg is one big longship with runes.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> LOL. You forgot my left leg is one big longship with runes.


 
I forgot to mention.. we used to have a full squad (section ) in prison for murder/rape and pillage ... hence the Viking Tag!


----------



## AWP (Jan 21, 2010)

Irish said:


> I forgot to mention.. we used to have a full squad (section ) in prison for murder/rape and pillage ... hence the Viking Tag!



The murderous talents of your army are going to waste in Chad.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 21, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> The murderous talents of your army are going to waste in Chad.


 
Well.. by all accounts the Chad government want the UN out this year so we could end up in the " Box" ! ;-0


----------



## Centermass (Jan 22, 2010)

*Mich. firm to stop embedding Bible verses on military gun sights*

Statement from Trijicon:



> "Trijicon has proudly served the U.S. military for more than two decades, and our decision to offer to voluntarily remove these references is both prudent and appropriate. We want to thank the Department of Defense for the opportunity to work with them and will move as quickly as possible to provide the modification kits for deployment overseas. We are honored that our products were selected by the United States military based on their superior effectiveness and overall value. Trijicon's more than 250 American workers are proud and humbled to provide critical hardware for our nation's brave service men and women and we look forward to working with the Department of Defense to ensure our immediate solutions are in compliance with the military's standards requirements."



Is this really Petraeus?  



> "It is disturbing. This is a serious concern to me and to the other commanders in Iraq and Afghanistan because it indeed conveys a perception that is absolutely contrary to what we have sought to do."
> 
> "There's a reason that we put people through cultural awareness training. I can assure you that there is much greater sensitivity among our troops about this sort of thing than apparently there is from the contractor."
> 
> "This is a big concern to the Army and the Marine Corps. They are in some pretty considerable discussions right now about how to deal with that."




But, "Allahu Akbar!" is altogether, a whole different perspective, and take on things, isn't it...........:uhh:

Politically Correct Link


----------



## Brando (Jan 22, 2010)

The problem as I see it is not that the verses are on the sights, as a private company has a right to do that, but rather that people using/buying them (to include the US military) didn't know about it.  

I want a bible verse snuck onto something I own as much as I want a Koran verse snuck on something I own.

Personally I want neither and will check my ACOG next time I draw my weapon.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like Trijicon caved to the media pressure.  Don't have a link though.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 23, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Looks like Trijicon caved to the media pressure.  Don't have a link though.



http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?23926-Trijicon-Bible-Verses&p=354889#post354889

:doh:


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 24, 2010)

Centermass said:


> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?23926-Trijicon-Bible-Verses&p=354889#post354889
> 
> :doh:



I need a drink, bad.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 10, 2010)

Ours are off to get it dremeled off tomorrow after joint had a fit.  Its raised in plastic on the side Acog4x32JOB2:19 IIRC.  I'll try and take a picture.


----------



## Brando (Feb 10, 2010)

Heh, mine has the JN8:12 on it.  I'll try and get a pic today as well.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 10, 2010)

it shouldn't be plastic, the housings are metal. Unless they've changed the materials since then.


----------



## Brando (Feb 10, 2010)

Ranger Psych said:


> it shouldn't be plastic, the housings are metal. Unless they've changed the materials since then.


 
Mine is metal.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 11, 2010)

Doh it is metal, ours has tue same as yours Brando.  Cant get my shitty phone to take a decent picture.


----------



## Brando (Feb 11, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> Cant get my shitty phone to take a decent picture.


 
Hey, at least you remembered to try!  I'll see if my phone has what it takes today if I get a chance.


----------

